# Suche preiswertes und flottes 4,5-5 " Smartphone mit Stock Android !



## Freeze82 (15. Mai 2014)

Servus, 
bin auf der Suche nach einem preiswerten aber flotten Smartphone für 200-220 €
Es sollte mindestens 4,5 " Bildschirmfläche haben 5 " wäre mir am liebsten.
Was mir besonders wichtig ist, ist das ein Stock Android drauf ist und nicht so ne ******** wie Touch Wiz wie bei meinem Galaxy S4.
Wechselbarer Akku wäre Bombe aber ist kein must have,16 GB Speicher sollten es sein oder 8 GB und erweiterbar.
Marke ist mir egal solange es kein No Name Billigteil ist.

Dann schießt mal los 

Grüßle und Danke schonmal !


----------



## Ahab (15. Mai 2014)

Du willst also ein Motorola Moto G. 

Motorola Moto G 16GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das Android darauf ist fast nackt, Motorola passt es nur bei ein paar Funktionen an. Das UI ist praktisch vanilla. Es kommt demnächst auch noch ein Moto G mit LTE und SD-Slot.


----------



## Freeze82 (15. Mai 2014)

An das Moto G habe ich auch schon gedacht 
LTE brauch ich nicht unbedingt ^^
Was gibts  noch als Alternative ? mir gefallen die Huawei Teile ganz gut,hab aber keine Ahnung welches davon ein Vanilla Android hat und welches da was taugt.


----------



## FrozenPie (15. Mai 2014)

Freeze82 schrieb:


> An das Moto G habe ich auch schon gedacht
> LTE brauch ich nicht unbedingt ^^
> Was gibts  noch als Alternative ? mir gefallen die Huawei Teile ganz gut,hab aber keine Ahnung welches davon ein Vanilla Android hat und welches da was taugt.


 
Von den Huawei Dingern hat keines Vanilla ^^ Die sind alle mit Widgets etc. zugemüllt und so was und die Performance ist auch nicht grad die beste auf schwächeren Phones von denen ^^


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Mai 2014)

Das Optimus G wäre auch nen Blick wert. Läuft alles flüssig und Speicher ist auch genügend vorhanden


----------



## FrozenPie (15. Mai 2014)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Das Optimus G wäre auch nen Blick wert. Läuft alles flüssig und Speicher ist auch genügend vorhanden


 
Ich glaub aber das hat auch kein Vanilla Android oder? ^^

Noch ne Alternative wäre das Nexus 5, da ist wirklich reinstes Android drauf, da von Google ^^ Allerdings liegt das dann außerhalb des Preisrahmens  Eventuell könnte man auch noch auf den Vorgänger (Nexus 4) zurückgreifen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Mai 2014)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ich glaub aber das hat auch kein Vanilla Android oder?



Nein, aber fast


----------



## Freeze82 (15. Mai 2014)

Ich warte noch die paar Wochen bis das Moto G LTE kommt und nehm dann das !
Die Samsung Kiste verklopp ich..sch... Teil !
Danke euch !


----------



## PommesmannXXL (15. Mai 2014)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Nein, aber fast


 
LGs Android ist nicht mal in der Nähe von Vanilla.


----------



## wAi_PaYnE (20. Mai 2014)

wie wärs damit  Wiko Darknight ??
Soll recht gut sein, ist zwar nen oller Mediatek drin(nur bei Single Thread schlecht), aber der liefert für den preis Performance genug und dazu ne gute Akkulaufzeit.
Das Android ist sehr nahe an Stock gehalten. Wiko ist übrigens ne französische Marke, also keine Chinaböller Firma


----------



## Freeze82 (22. Mai 2014)

Hab mir Heute das Moto G 16 GB gekauft.
Bis jetzt bin ich komplett zufrieden !
Klar die Cam ist nicht die allerbeste aber so schlecht wie sie hier und da gemacht wird ist sie auch nicht, für das was ich damit mache reicht sie 
Endlich ein sauberes und schnelles System und nichtmehr diese TouchWiz Sch...


----------

